# Darrell Ross Allen memorial fishing tourney. Oct 24-25



## warkat (May 20, 2014)

Freeport, Texas. In conjunction with the Outdoor Expo, Custom rods, gear, cash prizes, and more! All proceeds will benefit non profits and youth hunting and fishing. Darrell was an avid outdoorsman and was lost too soon from this world. This tourney will be the first and hopefully become an annual event. 

More details will be added as they are finalized.


----------



## RedfishBill (Jan 28, 2014)

can i get info on tourny please


----------

